# Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing



## Stulle (5. März 2015)

Ob man nun generel aufs blei verzichten will oder der Gesetzgeber wie in Dk den Verkauf verbietet, das Blei hat keine große Zukunft im Angelsport. 

Ich versuche seit letztem Jahr alternativen zum selber bauen zu finden da wohl nicht jeder ne CNC Fräse im keller hat um harte Metalle zu bearbeiten, und Steine schlecht fliegen aber schnell festhängen, habe ich mir mal etwas Messing gekauft und 3 Teststücke gebaut. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/05/7ceaad92ef06366858de6f031eb5dac9.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/05/ee398a90191c99665ba0475671314f88.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/05/51c77a35c59b6f4d091157458b153f66.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/05/6150f87672f36fe7c3fc0d580cb1b1de.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/05/ffc77fee4d09304e52028a6cde18cb16.jpg

Die 3 werden ihren Testlauf Anfang April auf Langeland haben. Ich hoffe das ich von einem Erfolg berichten kann.[emoji4]


----------



## Andal (5. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Das wird dann aber teuer. Hier mal die aktuellen Schrottpreise für den 05.03.2015 pro Kilogramm

*Blei 0,95 €*

Edelstahl 0,75 €

Hartmetall 11,00 €

Kupferschrott 4,20 €

*Messing 2,55 €*

Zinn 6,00 €

Zink 0,80 €


----------



## Tobi92 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Und ich weiß ja nicht ob Messing da soviel Umweltfreundlicher ist.
Bezüglich Grünspan und so....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Was ist an entsprechend geformten Steinen schlecht?
Loch gebohrt oder Öse dran geklebt wie es die Karpfenangler machen und ab dafür...


----------



## Andal (5. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Was ist an entsprechend geformten Steinen schlecht?
> Loch gebohrt oder Öse dran geklebt wie es die Karpfenangler machen und ab dafür...



Dann schau dir mal an, wie groß ein solcher Kieselstein sein muss, dass er, sagen wir mal 150 gr. an Gewicht mitbringt. Der kullert dann prima in der Brandung herum. So lange, bis er sich final festsetzt. 

Außerdem... mal eben in einen Stein ein Loch gebohrt. Hast du das schon mal versucht?


----------



## Tobi92 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Was ist an entsprechend geformten Steinen schlecht?
> Loch gebohrt oder Öse dran geklebt wie es die Karpfenangler machen und ab dafür...


Abgesehen von der geringeren Dichte und somit größerem Volumen bei gleichem Gewicht glaub ich nichts. 

Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen, dass hier wonach gesucht wurde, was eine ähnliche Dichte wie Blei hat. 

Ich persönlich sehe das meiste Potential in Edelstahl. Billig, Korrosionsfrei, relativ hohe Dichte, leicht zu verarbeiten, schweißbar, höhere Härte, überall erhältlich. 
Einziger Nachteil den ich sehe, besteht darin, dass Gewichte Gießen für den Laien ohne Härteofen wegfällt. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Stulle (5. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Stein hab ich schon versucht, wie gesagt wirft sich bescheiden und auf nem 90% Sandboden hing er gleich nach dem ersten wurf so fest das ich alles abreißen konnte.  

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/05/6bc19f113645df056477c793800cf61a.jpg

Im Verhältnis zu Blei is Messing völlig zu vernachlässigen was die giftigkeit angeht.

Ja am preis muss ich noch was machen aber da reichts mir wenn ich unter den preis von Bleien aus dem laden komme.


----------



## Stulle (5. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der geringeren Dichte und somit größerem Volumen bei gleichem Gewicht glaub ich nichts.
> 
> Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen, dass hier wonach gesucht wurde, was eine ähnliche Dichte wie Blei hat.
> 
> ...



Edelstahl probier ich aus wenn mir jemand sagt wie ich das ganze mit ner Öse versehen kann und dabei keine großgeräte benutze#6


----------



## Tobi92 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Genauso wie bei Messing. Stellt keinen großen Unterschied dar. Bohrer muss evtl öfter als bei messing nachgeschliffen werden. 

Einfach bohren und Ösen einkleben oder löten.
Wenns Ösen mit Gewinde sind, dann eben noch das Gewinde bohren und Öse einschrauben.


----------



## Windelwilli (5. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Naja, Messing und Edelstahl sind dann aber doch zwei ganz unterschiedliche Hausnummern in Sachen Bohren, sägen ect.

Und löten is nich...das hält nicht bei Edelstahl.


----------



## thanatos (5. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

 etwa doppelt so schwer wie Blei,leicht zu bearbeiten,
      absolut Seewasser und Korrosions resistent #6


 :q *GOLD :vik:*

 man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts #d


----------



## Stulle (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



thanatos schrieb:


> etwa doppelt so schwer wie Blei,leicht zu bearbeiten,
> absolut Seewasser und Korrosions resistent #6
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Hobby kostet halt [emoji38]


----------



## Tobi92 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs&amp;quot;bleie&amp;quot; aus Messing*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Naja, Messing und Edelstahl sind dann aber doch zwei ganz unterschiedliche Hausnummern in Sachen Bohren, sägen ect.
> 
> Und löten is nich...das hält nicht bei Edelstahl.



Ganz so unterschiedliche Hausnummern sind das dann auch nicht. Messing hat ne ähnliche Festigkeit wie Stahl. Und zum Edelstahl is dann auch nimmer sooo weit. 

Viele Laien denken Messing wäre eher weich, weil ja Kupfer drin ist und es  aufgrund des hohen Schwefelanteil ne bessere Spanbrüchigkeit hat. Stimmt aber nicht. 

Wie gesagt ist die Art der Bearbeitung die selbe, beansprucht das Werkzeug allerdings ein wenig mehr. Aber funktioniert einwandfrei, is halt mit mehr Schweiß verbunden. 

Und Edelstahl kann man selbstverständlich löten....weich und hart
Weiß nicht wie du drauf kommst, dass das nicht geht. 
Man sollte allerdings geeignetes Flussmittel verwenden.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Na dann viel Spass. Löten ist da nicht wirklich das Mittel der Wahl. Bevor ich den Brenner ausgepackt habe um die massive Welle auf Temperatur zu bringen habe ich lange nen Schweißpunkt gesetzt der dann auch hält.


----------



## Tobi92 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs&quot;bleie&quot; aus Messing*

Klar ist löten nicht das Mittel der Wahl, hab ja auch nirgends meine Empfehlung dafür ausgesprochen.
Funktioniert aber einwandfrei.

Hab ihm lediglich seine Optionen aufgezählt
Schweißen, Schrauben oder Löten. Kleben würd sogar auch noch gehn. 

Dass Schweißen schneller und einfacher ist, ist doch wohl klar.

Hängt allerdings auch davon ab was man so alles zuhause rumstehen hat.


----------



## thanatos (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

|kopfkrat um mal auf den Grund dieser Überlegungen 
 zurückzukommen,es geht doch hier wieder mal darum
 wie tué ich der Natur nix böses an mit meinem Blei ;+
 Blei ist nun mal ein Element und nicht ein künstlich hergestelltes Gift 
 Ob ich´s nun abbaue und etwas daraus herstelle und es mir 
 irgend wie wieder in die Umwelt "entwischt" ist doch eigentlich Wurscht ,es ist wieder da wo es hergekommen ist
 nur örtlich verlagert :q
 Finde es etwas irrsinnig auf solchen Kleinigkeiten rumzureiten
 solange sogenannte Klärwerke ihr "geklärtes" Wasser
 direkt in Flüsse ableiten ,es ist tatsächlich nur klar ,was drin
 ist sieht keine Sau |gr:
 Z.B. für ca 30 000 Liter Brauchwasser werden 5o Kg 
 Calciumchlorid direkt eingeleitet  
 Ergo -ich mach mir um mein bischen Blei keinen Kopf und kein schlechtes Gewissen #6
 Eher sollten wir uns gegen solche Verbotsbestrebungen weheren.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Vom Material mal ganz abgesehen, würde ich die Form noch mal überdenken, auch als Nicht-Brandungsangler sehe ich, dass die Teile wahrscheinlich nur rum rollen werden!
Oder, wenn diese Form beibehalten werden sollte, eventuell noch Krallen dranbasteln.

Jürgen


----------



## Windelwilli (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Vom Material mal ganz abgesehen, würde ich die Form noch mal überdenken, auch als Nicht-Brandungsangler sehe ich, dass die Teile wahrscheinlich nur rum rollen werden!
> Oder, wenn diese Form beibehalten werden sollte, eventuell noch Krallen dranbasteln.
> 
> Jürgen



Wenn's auf Platte auf reinem Sandgrund geht, ist das Rollen des Bleis ja sogar erwünscht. #6


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



> Wenn's auf Platte auf reinem Sandgrund geht, ist das Rollen des Bleis ja sogar erwünscht. #6


Na dann, sollte aber an Stelle der Öse ein Wirbel an die Dinger, oder?
Sag ich jetzt auch mal so, als Nicht-Brandungsangler!

Jürgen


----------



## Stulle (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na dann, sollte aber an Stelle der Öse ein Wirbel an die Dinger, oder?
> Sag ich jetzt auch mal so, als Nicht-Brandungsangler!
> 
> Jürgen


Ich hab immer Wirbel am ende vom System die wenigsten großen Bleie haben einen eingebauten wirbel. Mit der Öse bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden aber in anderen formen muss ich gleich ne größere Menge kaufen.


----------



## Stulle (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



thanatos schrieb:


> Blei ist nun mal ein Element und nicht ein künstlich hergestelltes Gift



das gleiche kann man über uran sagen  will auch keiner im wasser haben #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Der Unterschied zwischen Eisen und Messing ist ja nicht so groß, da würde ich den preiswerten Weg gehen.


----------



## Stulle (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

und das ganze dann jedes jahr weckschmeißen |bigeyes?


----------



## labralehn (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Man könnte doch auch Aluformen herstellen und das Blei dann dort reingiesen. Dann sollte es mit dem Blei doch kein Problem geben. Oder wäre Alu nicht beständig genug im Wasser?

Oder das Blei eben in eine Hülle geben, die beständig genug wäre.


----------



## Windelwilli (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



labralehn schrieb:


> Man könnte doch auch Aluformen herstellen und das Blei dann dort reingiesen. Dann sollte es mit dem Blei doch kein Problem geben. Oder wäre Alu nicht beständig genug im Wasser?
> 
> Oder das Blei eben in eine Hülle geben, die beständig genug wäre.



Es geht dem TE ja eben darum, kein Blei zu verwenden.
Bleigussformen für Brandungsbleie gibt es genug, das wäre nicht das Problem.


----------



## Stulle (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Und alu formen sind auch nicht so einfach herzustellen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



Stulle schrieb:


> das gleiche kann man über uran sagen  will auch keiner im wasser haben #c



AKW Mannschaft mal ausgenommen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



Stulle schrieb:


> und das ganze dann jedes jahr weckschmeißen |bigeyes?



Schmeißt du dein Aut auch jedes Jahr weg? Oder andere Bauteile aus Metall, die der Witterung ausgesetzt sind?

Entweder lacken oder anderweitig vor Rost schützen.

Mir fallen da verschiedenste Lösungen ein.

Aber ich habe kein Problem mit Blei, dank der Passivierungsschicht ist das unproblematisch.


----------



## meckchris (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

AKW Mannschaft mal ausgenommen..


|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri#6


----------



## noob4ever (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Hi, ich kann mich an einen Beitrag hier im Forum erinnern, bei dem jemand 6-Kant Edelstahl in Stücke geschnitten hat. Die Stücke wurden aber nicht gerade, sondern schräg abgesägt. Dadurch bekommt man eine spitzere Seite wo einfach einmal durchgebohrt ist und als Öse dient.

Rudi


----------



## Tobi92 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



Testudo schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Eisen und Messing ist ja nicht so groß, da würde ich den preiswerten Weg gehen.


Eisen???? [emoji23]  Das will ich sehn 


Es gibt auch rostfreie Stahlsorten die nicht so hart wie Edelstahl und somit leichter zu bearbeiten sind. 
Ist rein abhängig vom Chrom- und Kohlenstoff Anteil.


----------



## thanatos (7. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



Stulle schrieb:


> Und alu formen sind auch nicht so einfach herzustellen



wieso herstellen gibt doch genug was aus Alu-rohr hergestellt
 ist z.B. ich hatte mal Campingstühle ,einfach mal am
 Schrottplatz umsehen unten zu hämmern ,nicht ganz vollgießen, oben zu hämmern ,in form feilen und Löcher
 bohren -#6 fertig und du kannst sogar nach Wunsch mehrere hintereinander koppeln.


----------



## labralehn (7. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

#6

Genau sowas meinte ich damit, wenigstens einer der das versteht, und das Blei ist dann durch das Alu eingeschlossen.


----------



## Stulle (7. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Bleibt das Problem das in meiner 1 Zimmer Wohnung im 6. Stock kein blei schmelzen möchte.


----------



## noob4ever (8. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Eisen???? [emoji23]  Das will ich sehn
> 
> 
> Es gibt auch rostfreie Stahlsorten die nicht so hart wie Edelstahl und somit leichter zu bearbeiten sind.
> Ist rein abhängig vom Chrom- und Kohlenstoff Anteil.



Ich will mal sehen welche Stahlsorten nicht rosten und weicher als Edelstahl sind...


----------



## Tobi92 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs&amp;quot;bleie&amp;quot; aus Messing*

Der Laie geht ja bei Edelstahl im Normalfall von A-Stählen, besser bekannt unter V2A und V24, aus.
In meiner ehemaligen Firma wurde X5CrNi18-10 verwendet. 

Es gibt aber auch F-Edelstähle, bei uns wurde z.B. X6Cr13 verwendet, welcher nochmal um ein gutes weicher als der gängigere V2A ist. 

Fräst man beide Stähle (was ich auch oft genug machen durfte) und zieht den direkten Vergleich, wird man feststellen, dass zweiterer wesentlich einfacher zu bearbeiten ist.


Aber jetzt geht's dann langsam ein wenig zu tief in die Materie, bringt hier eig. nichts.


----------



## KxKx2 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Hallo,

 wir haben vor Jahren mit Edelstahlmuttern, in der Weser gefischt. Das wurde günstiger, bei den vielen Hängern und Abrisse.

 Ich würde einfach eine 32 Vaschraube mit Ganzgewinde nehmen, vorne eine Öese mit Wick anschweißen, oder löten.#6
 Mutter aufschrauben. Sollte das Gewicht nicht reichen, bei Bedarf weitere Mutter aufschrauben. :vik:
 Günstig und flexibel#h


----------



## Fr33 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Eure Bastelleien und Ideen in allen Ehren, aber das Problem ist und bleibt nach wie vor die Dichte. Blei hat halt eine unheimlich hohe Dichte. Bei weniger Dichte brauch ich mehr Material....


Das bedeutet mehr Angriffsfläche für Wind, Wellen und Wasser .....


----------



## Andal (9. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Da könnt ihr mal schauen, was dem Blei den Rang ablaufen kann.

http://www.lenntech.de/data-pse/dichte.htm


----------



## Fr33 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Am besten Wolfram... kostet dann aber ein 150Gr Futterkorb für den Rhein um die 20€ ^^.... oder eher mehr...


----------



## Stulle (9. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Am besten Wolfram... kostet dann aber ein 150Gr Futterkorb für den Rhein um die 20€ ^^.... oder eher mehr...


Besser als Platin [emoji38]


----------



## angler1996 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Am besten Wolfram... kostet dann aber ein 150Gr Futterkorb für den Rhein um die 20€ ^^.... oder eher mehr...



 die Rechnung geht vermutlich nicht auf

http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/r...86.html?SESS=4808ef7783c5cecc31b1aa4eb62edc09

 das sind 21gr für rund 10€

 Gruß A.


----------



## Andal (9. März 2015)

*AW: Brandungs"bleie" aus Messing*

Wolfram ist schon ein geiles Material, wenn nicht die Verarbeitung wäre. Der Schmelzpunkt liegt bei 3.422 °C.

Noch ein Beispiel:

http://fishhead.com.au/evergreen-wolfram-130g-tungsten-jig/
(wird überigens ohne Ringe und Haken geliefert!)


----------

